# IPOD Install Help



## McMannusBMW (May 29, 2004)

Hey all, 

I have been reading up on how many of you integrated your ipods into the bmw stereo systems, and I was considering using the existing wiring in the trunk for the CD changer and CD port on the back of the head unit to hook up my ipod (the new bmw ipod adapter wont work for my e39 :thumbdwn: ).

My question to those of you who have done ipod installs is whether or not you can control the ipod through the dash controls? Or do you have to use the controls on the ipod itself? I know that the new bmw adapter allows you to do that, but can you still do so with a DIY ipod install :dunno: ? 

Thanks in advance, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## trollerboy (May 28, 2004)

In your design, you would have to control the iPod (other than volume) through the iPod itself. You would need the Dension ICElink to control it through the dash controls.


----------



## ywu (May 2, 2004)

Is that really true? I thought that the steering controls can still track back and forwards and also rewind/fast forward too, according to the ads and the apple.com FAQ ( http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93879 )


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

ywu said:


> Is that really true? I thought that the steering controls can still track back and forwards and also rewind/fast forward too, according to the ads and the apple.com FAQ ( http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93879 )


THat's supposed to be the case, but that adapter was released only today (or so), so any installs thus far would have been Aux-in adapters (no controls) or Icelink (controls maybe?)


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> THat's supposed to be the case, but that adapter was released only today (or so), so any installs thus far would have been Aux-in adapters (no controls) or Icelink (controls maybe?)


Both the BMW/Apple and Dension ICE>Link will allow for control of the iPod through the steering wheel.

The Dension unit just offers slightly better features :thumbup:


----------

